
DOOM E1M1 music comparison on various sound cards – Part 1 - YngwieMalware
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXFYWJ7dbz0
======
YngwieMalware
Part 2

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TsL0HyVq4g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TsL0HyVq4g)

